# homemade bait



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

has anyone tried to make homemade power bait? I just made some pink, orange, green garlic found it on the web I will try it out this weekend up to mirror lake area gotta try something the cost for this stuff is crazy (more than prime rib by the pound)>>O


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im interested to hear how this turns out for you


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh yeah! You can do some interesting things with gelatin, gummy worm molds and a variety of scents. I do up some custom kokanee baits that "melt" off in the water as you drag it around. It leaves a nice scent trail in the water, had great success with it but a mess to make up.


-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I have tried but with very limited success. I never could find a way to make the bait float, which is how I use PB. I even tried mixing in perlite but to no avail.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

interesting


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

*bait*

well the bait did not work and i think it was because in would sink and nothing that sank got a bite it was all floating bait that got the hits the action was good but the fish were mostly smaller 7-10 inches but we had fun.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bossloader said:


> well the bait did not work and i think it was because in would sink and nothing that sank got a bite it was all floating bait that got the hits the action was good but the fish were mostly smaller 7-10 inches but we had fun.


Depends on the time of year... think about it: Salmon Eggs sink, but are fantastic in the spring when there is little moss. Cast into an area that they can lay there visible, being on the bottom is ok. Sinking baits are a bit harder to fish and it matters alot more what the bottom looks like. Personally I'd go with a water filled bubble that does a slow sink with a sinking bait, then retrieve and recast it every so often.

To float a bait, it has to be less dense that the water which means using lighter ingredients or whipping it to get air bubbles into it... neither of which I could comment on as I dont know what you are using as a base.

-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I messed with home-made dough baits for trout one whole summer. I even put sparkles in it a couple times. My workshop smelled like anis and garlic for months. It ended up not being as good as powerbait and darn near as expensive. A splitshot up a foot and a half or so from the bait with the bait precariously wadded onto a floating jighead was the only way I got it off the bottom.


----------

